# Marry on a Student visa



## elisalpm (Jul 10, 2012)

hello everyone, i'm new to this forum but have already found many useful information here.
I'm currently on a Tier 4 student visa which will going to expire in Feb 2013, me and my bf (he obtained the permanent resident this year, we both originated from HK) would like to get married. 
After reading the UKBA and threads in here, i understand that i can switch from my Tier 4 visa to the spouse visa if my student visa has the validity for more than 6 months, my question is, the 6 months count from the day we are married or the day i obtain the student visa? 
Second question, is it true that i can get married with him in UK under the student visa, and if so, do i need to go back to home town after i marry and come back again? 
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

elisalpm said:


> hello everyone, i'm new to this forum but have already found many useful information here.
> I'm currently on a Tier 4 student visa which will going to expire in Feb 2013, me and my bf (he obtained the permanent resident this year, we both originated from HK) would like to get marry.
> After reading the UKBA and threads in here, i understand that i can switch from my Tier 4 visa to the spouse visa if my student visa has the validity for more than 6 months, my question is, the 6 months count from the day we are married or the day i obtain the student visa?
> Second question, is it true that i can get marry with him in UK under the student visa, and if so, do i need to go back to home town after i marry and come back again?


Welcome to the forum.
You can marry on your Tier 4 visa provided it has been issued for longer than 6 months, which it clearly has. But don't leave it too close to your expiry date next February, as you need time to put in your application for further leave to remain as spouse after your marriage. I suggest you book a same-day appointment shortly after your wedding date.
You can apply for FLR within UK. No need to return home. But if you delay your application, you may have to return to HK and apply there.
Can you meet the new maintenance requirement of an established income of £18,600 plus suitable housing?


----------



## elisalpm (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Joppa!!! 
My visa duration is from Sep 2011 to Feb 2013, so i think it should be ok then. 
About the income requirement, it's a little bit tricky. My bf declared himself as self employ in March this year. Before that, he was employed with monthly salary a lot over the minimum. Now, during his self employ period up to date, the income also more than the minimum (when taking the 18,600 into monthly average). Will it add extra difficulty if my bf is self employ now? Or what kind of additional prove we need to prepare when we go for application? Thanks again!


----------



## elisalpm (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone can answer my questions? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

elisalpm said:


> Thanks Joppa!!!
> My visa duration is from Sep 2011 to Feb 2013, so i think it should be ok then.
> About the income requirement, it's a little bit tricky. My bf declared himself as self employ in March this year. Before that, he was employed with monthly salary a lot over the minimum. Now, during his self employ period up to date, the income also more than the minimum (when taking the 18,600 into monthly average). Will it add extra difficulty if my bf is self employ now? Or what kind of additional prove we need to prepare when we go for application? Thanks again!


The rules are:

_Category F: Self-employment (last financial year)
160.
The sponsor and/or the applicant (if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in self-employment at the point of application and *in the last full financial year received self-employment and other income (salaried, specified non-employment and pension) sufficient to meet the financial requirement applicable to the application.*
Category G: Self-employment (last two financial years)
161.
The sponsor and/or the applicant (if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in self-employment at the point of application and *as an average of the last two full financial years* received self-employment and other income (salaried, specified non-employment and pension) sufficient to meet the financial requirement applicable to the application._
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/news/soi-fam-mig.pdf

So if in the financial year 2011-12 he has had enough combined employed and self-employed income equal to or more than £18,600, you should be ok, or if the average of last two years, 2010-12 comes to the same.
Read further down in Statement of Intent about further requirements on types of income and documentary evidence.


----------



## zook (Jul 29, 2012)

*student marriage*

hi everyone im originally from algeria and on 14 months general english tier 4 student visa that will be expired on the end Of december 2012 im getting married to a british citizen next month and would like to know if i can still get married with my visa and what about attending classes at the college ? like do i still have to attend after the wedding day ? 

kind regards


----------

